# Replacement Flap Required



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

We bought our MH 2 months ago now from a dealer in the Tyne Valley, the van is great, a credit to its previous owners, but as the dealerships aftersales service...... there lies a long story, so I won't go there.

Needless to say we have now been waiting for 2 months for them to supply a new flap for the missing one which we have been promised on a number of occasions now. Loosing hope now, can anybody tell me where I may be able to get a flap to fit out water filler please.










Thanks, Mike


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am almost certain this is the same item (link below).










http://caravan-parts.store.buegle.c...r-fillers-motorhome-water-inlet/?k=:::2970239

GOOD LUCK


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

That does look very similar, I'll check the dimensions tomorrow. Maybe I should tell the Tyne Valley motor home company I bought it from where they can get one from. Thanks ..


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

mike-n-helen said:


> That does look very similar, I'll check the dimensions tomorrow. Maybe I should tell the Tyne Valley motor home company I bought it from where they can get one from. Thanks ..


Let us know how you get on, very interested to see if it is the correct part.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Do not be too hard on your dealer, for they may have ordered the part from CI who are I believe in Italy and from whom parts can be slow to get sent out.
It is equally possible that the supplier mentioned has bought a batch which they keep in stock.
It may be a good idea to let your dealer know of the site which they may not have an account with but could perhaps offer help obtaining your missing part from.


Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

This is a FAP water inlet housing, commonly used on Italian motorhomes. This is to my knowledge only imported by one trade supplier; Nova Leisure whose part number is 26818 and they have 13 in stock.

It is likely they will have an account with Nova as they are the primary Fiamma importer.

Alan has 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

See, MHF isn't all doom & gloom or unhelpful posts . . Well done Chris for coming up with the solution !

Now, about my problem . . . :roll:


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good evening,
> 
> This is a FAP water inlet housing, commonly used on Italian motorhomes. This is to my knowledge only imported by one trade supplier; Nova Leisure whose part number is 26818 and they have 13 in stock.
> 
> ...


Chris, thanks for that useful information, I guess by that detailed knowledge and the fact you seem to be trade member you too have an account to be able to buy that part. Is there anyway I could buy the part from you as I don't think I'll see the part from where I bought MH from very soon??

Mike


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

Given that lead from Chris, just done a bit more googling, I'm not now sure that the one quoted is the actual one I'm looking for. Just found this old e-bay add, which looks more like it, a little longer and thinner, although ours doesn't have the hose pipe connection on it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FAP-Firen...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Are there two similar types does anybody know???


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Mike, 

Yes, I am an account holder and have a good relationship with them and I took a trip to Coventry to visit them the other week too; excellent company to deal with. 

I would offer this for £33.30inc VAT, Nova will charge £5.46+ VAT for next day delivery; a total of £39.85inc VAT.

If your dealer is supplying the part free of charge, you would be welcome to give them an opportunity and provide them the details I detailed earlier in this thread. 

Alternatively, If you require any further assistance or would like to place an order please let me know; you can reach me on 01243 511189 option 2 and I am working tomorrow and Monday.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Mike, 

The eBay auction is a good price, so is well worth considering however you would still need to source compatible barrels and keys which I can advise you on although I would need to contact Nova to confirm the correct ones, these are however included with the complete one I can supply; I have noticed the frame is slightly different but the overall size and screw locations appear identical. This is likely to save you a few pounds even with the separate purchase of barrels and keys too.

I'm intrigued by the addition of a hose connector, as I can't see how this could be made useful by the interior connection, can anyone enlighten me?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

mike-n-helen said:


> Given that lead from Chris, just done a bit more googling, I'm not now sure that the one quoted is the actual one I'm looking for. Just found this old e-bay add, which looks more like it, a little longer and thinner, although ours doesn't have the hose pipe connection on it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FAP-Firen...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Are there two similar types does anybody know???


Good evening,

I think its an optical illusion as the frame in the one I pictured is wider at the bottom below the cap and the image is taken at a different angle so I am 99% certain they are the same fitment.

What does everyone else think?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Why would someone "invent" an alternative that looks so similar to the original - of course it will fit (says he with nothing to lose...)

Cheers

Dave

PS - nice, helpful responses from Chris


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

It would appear there are two different types. I've just measured the one on my MH and its 225 x 110, the new ones seem to be 180 x 115... how strange.....


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

I have emailed Nova and asked them for dimensions, so I will post these when they are available to me on Monday.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I have emailed Nova and asked them for dimensions, so I will post these when they are available to me on Monday.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, you're a star,

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

I have received a response from Nova with their apologies for the delay as he had a very hectic day yesterday. He has confirmed measurements of 180 x 115, so I have been proven wrong and there are surprisingly two different models. I am not aware of anyone else in the UK who can supply this, however it might be worth trying ebay.de or ebay.it otherwise the only way to source this will be through a UK CI dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for trying anyway Chris, much appreciated. The good news is after giving up hope with the place we bought our MH from, we got a call earlier this week to say the part is in  

Let's hope it's the right one.........


----------



## jeroen (Apr 18, 2021)

*Did you find it?*



mike-n-helen said:


> It would appear there are two different types. I've just measured the one on my MH and its 225 x 110, the new ones seem to be 180 x 115... how strange.....


Hi Mike-n-Helen, I know this is an old thread but I also need the 225x110 water inlet.
Did you manage to find the right part? Do you maybe have any product code or supplier?

Kind regards, Jeroen


----------



## jeroen (Apr 18, 2021)

Found some: 
https://www.caravan-parts.org/product.php/ci-trigano-rollerteam-motorhome-lockable-water-filler/?k=:::6282906:0%27A
https://www.eshartleyleisurespares.co.uk/ci-water-filler.html


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi jeroen, and welcome to the forum.

Sorry you had to answer your own question there but having proved your usefulness I hope you'll stick around!


----------

